# Gothic Yellow Rococo Set<33



## Gizmodo (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone else customized their Rococo set like this?
i have and it looks amazing :OO it seems that most people have customized it to be pink


----------



## Lyla (Sep 3, 2013)

I have mine in pink atm but did think about turning it yellow, anyone got pics? My fav colour is pink though so...


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 3, 2013)

Lyla said:


> I have mine in pink atm but did think about turning it yellow, anyone got pics? My fav colour is pink though so...



All 3 options


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 3, 2013)

Mines the gothic black version. I needed purple furniture.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 3, 2013)

I was going to go for Gothic Black, but now I've seen the set in yellow I think I'll go for that.


----------



## Pickles (Sep 3, 2013)

I think they're all lovely! The yellow would look amazing with the Princess series


----------



## Nangwaya (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, the yellow looks great!


----------



## ekdante (Sep 3, 2013)

I love the gothic black and yellow colourways!


----------



## Imbri (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm in the process of collecting the Rococo set and haven't customized it yet. That yellow does look nice! Thank you for posting the different options. I'll have to think about which I really want, once I have all the pieces.


----------



## Saphy (Sep 3, 2013)

I love pink but I actually don't like the pink rococo set that much. I like the original best but yellow is probably my favourite customised option.


----------



## Rendra (Sep 3, 2013)

I made mine Gothic Black, because I love purple. I like the others and might re-order two more sets to make them the other colors and put them into my other houses.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 3, 2013)

Rendra said:


> I like the others and might re-order two more sets to make them the other colors and put them into my other houses.



That's a good idea. I can see the different colors working in some of my other houses.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 3, 2013)

I much prefer the Yellow or the Black over the pink.


----------



## Mao (Sep 3, 2013)

I have the whole set in pink but I might try to be original and try yellow ;o I don't get why the names are not really what they are though lol


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 3, 2013)

Where did you get the picture?


----------



## Cobby (Sep 3, 2013)

I was going to customize my Rococo Set in yellow, but then I thought of the unlucky sod who would streetpass me, run to the showcase, gaze at my mansion, go inside, become awestruck at the sight of a full Rococo set, open the order tab and discover that  he/she can't order it because its customized...


----------



## Rendra (Sep 3, 2013)

Cobby said:


> I was going to customize my Rococo Set in yellow, but then I thought of the unlucky sod who would streetpass me, run to the showcase, gaze at my mansion, go inside, become awestruck at the sight of a full Rococo set, open the order tab and discover that  he/she can't order it because its customized...



I don't have to worry about that. I don't StreetPass ANYONE. The only houses I have in the Showcase are the ones that Nintendo send out. I do get upset when they have some cool stuff, but they have customized it so I can't order it.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, I have the full set and I might have to try this. Exactly...what did you use to make the pieces yellow? Gold ore?


----------



## Rendra (Sep 3, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> Wow, I have the full set and I might have to try this. Exactly...what did you use to make the pieces yellow? Gold ore?



No ore needed. Cyrus' choices are Gothic Black, Gothic White or Gothic Yellow. Just that simple.


----------



## chriss (Sep 3, 2013)

I prefer the gothic black. If I were to ever use rococo, i'd go with black.


----------



## DayDreamer (Sep 3, 2013)

I customized my set like this! I absolutely love the pretty shade of blue that was added to it. <3

Yeah, it does seem like most people went with the Gothic White option, turning all of the fabric pink instead. Pink really isn't my color, so... Gothic Yellow it was!


----------



## glorianicolexo (Sep 3, 2013)

That's awesome. How do you get the Rococo set? I just started playing.


----------



## Demaria (Sep 3, 2013)

The yellow set looks great! I'll have to change mine to that :3 I have mine currently in Gothic White. Too bad it's not actually white, or at least less pink!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Sep 3, 2013)

I prefer the Rococo furniture the way it is. 

The set does probably have the best customization in the game.


----------



## taylalatbh (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow the yellow is pretty gorgeous. I might have to change mine to it. Is there anything I need to do it?


----------



## Imbri (Sep 3, 2013)

Lurrdoc, it is nice in its "natural" form. I'm thinking I have four houses though, so I could have four sets - one in each of the customized colors and one left as is. I'd better start ordering for my mules.


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 3, 2013)

I just started to redo my gothic black piece, and Cyrus gave me the choice of Gothic Brown.  I am guessing that this is the original color.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 3, 2013)

I like the Original, Gothic Black, and Gothic Yellow sets, but I do really like the Gothic Black...I don't think I've seen it customized like that yet.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Sep 3, 2013)

Wonderful!  I'm not collecting the rococo set, but I agree that the yellow looks nice.


----------



## sweetfire (Sep 4, 2013)

I have my entire set Gothic white, I might make another set Gothic yellow for my mule characters


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a few pieces in black --- the pink looks amazing!!!!


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 4, 2013)

Ooo I like the pink one but have just gone and got two of my pieces changed to gothic black, can I go back to Cyrus once he's finished to change it again?


----------



## Rendra (Sep 4, 2013)

charmed girl said:


> Ooo I like the pink one but have just gone and got two of my pieces changed to gothic black, can I go back to Cyrus once he's finished to change it again?


 
Yes you can. You just will have to pay for it again.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2015)

The yellow set is beautiful but it doesn't quite match the wallpaper which bothers me, so I've been working on the pink set.  But I love blue too much, so I doubt that will last long!


----------



## Mairen (Aug 31, 2015)

this thread is almost 2 years old........ why not just make a new discussion about this topic?


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't have a rococo room in any of my houses but I definitely love the yellow one!!! If I ever get a rococo room I'll probably have it in yellow...


----------

